# Please someone help!! IEC!



## nransom21 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, Im from England want to go to Canada with IEC. The application process hasnt opened yet, but does anyone know how you get into the IEC Kompass account? I want to start my application so when it opens I can just apply. 
Also, has anyone ever done this before?! do spots go quickly??

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

All the Irish spots filled in less than 72 hours when theirs opened recently... From what I read on multiple expat forums, I'd expect the UK to fill in a similar time +/-.


----------



## Niamh_M (Feb 4, 2013)

*Canada IEC help*

Hi everyone,

I am applying for IEC visa. My IEC assessment has been verified, and I am waiting on my immigration assessment. Is the immigration assessment the CIC? It's just I haven't received a conditional acceptance letter yet to start filling in my CIC application yet. Do the IEC and immigration assess the same part of the application before I receive a conditional acceptance letter?

Thank you,

Niamh


----------



## nransom21 (Feb 11, 2013)

im applying from UK so im not certain, but while I was doing my search I saw a lot of Irish people talking about this. And they said that they had to wait at least 10days for their conditional letter. but you can go onto CIC and start to fill out your application so when you do receive it all you need to do is upload and pay


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

nransom21 said:


> Hi, Im from England want to go to Canada with IEC. The application process hasnt opened yet, but does anyone know how you get into the IEC Kompass account? I want to start my application so when it opens I can just apply.
> Also, has anyone ever done this before?! do spots go quickly??
> 
> Thank you for any help!!


We are after the same, cannot find how to create a Kompass account any assistance greatly accepted.

Tejay


----------



## davidmarsden38 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi there,

Did anyone else manage to get onto the first quota of IEC visas? I thankfully have spent the past 6 weeks refreshing that damn page! 

It is a huge relief to have submitted my application and paid now! Just gotta wait for that conditional letter!

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

I now believe that the IEC program is not yet open in the uk. You will get access to the Kompass account shortly before the program goes live.


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tejay333 said:


> I now believe that the IEC program is not yet open in the uk. You will get access to the Kompass account shortly before the program goes live.


I was so wrong... open and closed in 3 hrs 15 mins didnt even get a sniff at it. better luck next time people.


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am in Canada on my 1st years IEC and have, like others been checking every morning since beginning of the year in anticipation for it opening up.On the 14th Feb I logged on at lunch time (Canada time so 8hrs behnid the UK) to see there were only 16 places left and I tried to register with the IEC Kompass but it kept saying it was down for maintenance, I guess that they were closing it because all the places were actually taken so never got to see what all info they required. I am very anxious about it opening back up again as really hoping we can get a place, what with the 1st round going in just over 3 hrs and that was unannounced so can't begin to imagine what it's going to be like for the 2nd round!! :S Can someone please advise on what all info I will need to registering with the IEC Kompass and how long it takes & if you know do we need to get police checks done this time as we had to get these done when applying last year and it won't be so easy to get them done with being in Canada this time round. Any help much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

jenn19 said:


> I am in Canada on my 1st years IEC and have, like others been checking every morning since beginning of the year in anticipation for it opening up.On the 14th Feb I logged on at lunch time (Canada time so 8hrs behnid the UK) to see there were only 16 places left and I tried to register with the IEC Kompass but it kept saying it was down for maintenance, I guess that they were closing it because all the places were actually taken so never got to see what all info they required. I am very anxious about it opening back up again as really hoping we can get a place, what with the 1st round going in just over 3 hrs and that was unannounced so can't begin to imagine what it's going to be like for the 2nd round!! :S Can someone please advise on what all info I will need to registering with the IEC Kompass and how long it takes & if you know do we need to get police checks done this time as we had to get these done when applying last year and it won't be so easy to get them done with being in Canada this time round. Any help much appreciated, thanks.


Hi - I am in the same position as you. My partner and I have been here a year and our IEC work permits are due to expire on April 18th and we have been trying to apply for our second year. Like you we missed out in the last round, so are going to be sat by our computers on Feb 25th for sure. 

As I understand you will need a new police check to apply through the IEC Kompass account as well as a scanned version of your passport (which has to show a year from expected date of re-entry as well as the time allowed for the application process). Apparently you also need to show proof of payment for the application, either with a scanned copy of your bank statement or a downloadable PDF depending on which bank you are with, which needs to be uploaded through the Kompass account.

I also believe that the processing time for an application can take up to 8 weeks, which means if all goes to plan and we get our application submitted and processed we will need to leave the country for at least a week before we receive our confirmation letters.

I can't believe how stressful the application process is this year. I hear Canada is the only country that is issuing the visas in separate stages - which just makes it harder to apply as you can't set up your Kompass account until the next allocation of visas is live. So who knows we might not even get in that round.... 

I am slightly resigning myself to the fact that we may have to leave in April. My partner is also 30 this year so we won't be able to apply again, so it would be a shame if we can't get another permit. 

Good luck for next week and hope you get a visa!!


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there. I agree it is very difficult this time round and very worried we won't get a place.

Oh no do you need to have the police certificate when registering with the IEC Kompass as we don't have ours as didn't know if we needed them this time round! Also with my partners passport expring in Aug next year that would be within the 2nd year so unsure if this is ok and he can renew before it expires!

This really has been a headache as there was no clues to what was requred this time round with them changing the system!

I hope you get it, it would be horrible to have to leave. Fingers crossed for you both!

I take it you were prepared with a new police report?

Jenn


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe you do need a police certificate to apply, though I'm not sure if the one you had done for the first visa application will do? We redid ours in December just to be on the safe side, though i think you can put an express on the application with acro and get it delivered back - not sure how long the express service takes mind. 

There really hasn't been any guidance for this year in advance and with the visas coming out later it feels like everything is much more rushed that it was when we first applied. When does your first year visa run out? 

I heard that BUNAC doesn't even get an allocation of the visas anymore which is a shame as we would have gone through them to ensure we got our second year guaranteed. Oh well, we will just have to wait and see. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Our visa expires in November so still got 9 months but we are really enjoying it here and def want to stay the 2nd year. I agree it is very rushed and we were kept in the dark untill it opened on the 14th but then we didn't even get the chance to register on IEC Kompass because they closed it with all the places being taken so we didn't even know what was required for when we try again!

The police certificate is only good for our 1st year as got it 1 year ago now. Will need to go through the whole rigmarole of getting another one! 

Good luck to you both, keep me updated on what happens when the time comes


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, good luck everyone. I need 2 permits for my son and partner. Totally missed the first round. Mad sure I did not miss the second. I got up at 4AM here in Canada. I got in the very first min. of it opening. Site was so slow, it took nearly 2 hours to complete 1 application! Then the site closed for maintainance! I managed to get 2nd application in with seconds to spare.

It was a very stressful day. I have sice uploaded all info needed and proof of payment. They have not yet asked for police checks, but I have them ready to go.

The 5000 odd placements is a very small amount, Good luck to you all.


----------



## davidmarsden38 (Feb 15, 2013)

jeff66 said:


> Well, good luck everyone. I need 2 permits for my son and partner. Totally missed the first round. Mad sure I did not miss the second. I got up at 4AM here in Canada. I got in the very first min. of it opening. Site was so slow, it took nearly 2 hours to complete 1 application! Then the site closed for maintainance! I managed to get 2nd application in with seconds to spare.
> 
> It was a very stressful day. I have sice uploaded all info needed and proof of payment. They have not yet asked for police checks, but I have them ready to go.
> 
> The 5000 odd placements is a very small amount, Good luck to you all.




It certainly was a dreadful experience with the waiting for the visas to be released.

The police certificates should have been articulated better with what they wanted before the program opened once again.

Still, the application is now sent in and the waiting for stager two approval begins now.

Good luck to those applying!


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey how did you get on, any joy Bexxxyb?

I couldn't agree more Jeff66 it was a horrid experience on the 25th, 4 hrs of sitting at a computer pulling my hair out and still no success! The best of it is my partner managed to get through and he was working at the time. If I don't manage on the 7th that's our last hope  Feeling very frustrated with the new system as it has made it extremely difficult to get through. Wish it was like last year again!

Ah well it's all just down to luck.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I'm extremely frustrated having got in...logging in to read messages they send is so hit and miss. What a serious **** up.


----------

